# Cicero's Next Movie



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay...so I still have on pj's...and Cicero hasn't had his face washed...and I sound awful. It's hard when you know you are being recorded!!!!

"Bang" is Cicero's least favorite thing to do -- afterall he is smart enough to know it's not great being shot. ound:

Enjoy...and maybe I'll post another video in about a year. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Dale, he's so good! It is so fun to watch you two, and you both are so calm, too! 

Repeat: Training video, please! 

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Too cute! I sent both links to my daughter who has a snow day today.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dale, you are so good at training him! I'm beyond impressed!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

You two work well together! I love all his cute tricks.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, I think my guys are dumb now. LOL! You guys are amazing! I enjoy the videos, please keep them coming.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am loving these videos - post more!!!!!!

Also, what treats are you using - he loves them!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, Cicero is soooo smart (and adorable)... and hearing your voice made me (an Alabama girl living way off in snowy, cold Michigan) homesick!! Wonderful video!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I love Cicero! Wow.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW--- yes please--- a training video Dale. What I love best is when you ask him to show his teeth, which could be a scary thing...Cicero is so gentle.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so impressed. You both are awesome. Waiting for the training video.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: More Cicero video's. Riley will do stickem up - bang, it is so cute. Right now DH is teaching Riley to howl.... Not sure we will enjoy this later but it is so cute when he throws his head back and howls LOL.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Cicero! It just goes to show how smart these Havs are. All you need is to spend the time to teach them. They always surprise me.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sissygirl said:


> I am loving these videos - post more!!!!!!
> 
> Also, what treats are you using - he loves them!!


Marie, the video when he was getting the toys ~ I was giving him homemade chicken jerky. I cut it so 3 pieces will fit on a dime ~ so he will keep working for another taste. Sometimes he gets to excited just wanting the jerky.

Next video I was using cheese ~ but you notice it takes him a little longer to eat ~ but doesn't get as excited.

I use the jerky, hotdogs, cheese -- and I have to balance the treat with what I really want him to do.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Leeann said:


> :whoo: More Cicero video's. Riley will do stickem up - bang, it is so cute. Right now DH is teaching Riley to howl.... Not sure we will enjoy this later but it is so cute when he throws his head back and howls LOL.


Howling is a cute trick to teach....but I don't want it in this house. I really think about what I want and don't want. I'f I'm napping I don't what him throwing noise tricks at me just wanting a treat.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

irnfit said:


> I love Cicero! It just goes to show how smart these Havs are. All you need is to spend the time to teach them. They always surprise me.


You hit the nail on the head. It just takes time and in 2 or 3 days they should 'get it' and then just imprint it on their brain by continuing to get them to do it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay Dale------now I know Cicero is a genius and I have a dumb dog! Quincy will pose for pictures and is cute as hell,but that's it! I can't even get him to bring me back a toy let alone know them by name! He even lives with a sheltie who's life's goal is to be a retriever(Vinnie is a perfect fetch guy) and Quincy still will not bring back a toy! What the heck am I doing wrong?:ear:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Julie, Quincy is smart...he's a Havanese!! Get him in a room -- one on one -- no distractions --and have the best treat in his world!! Name the toy! Don't toss it to far and when he touches it...say "good boy", "bring it", and even if he picks it up and drops it -- you reach and get it so he can see you want it in Your hand -- and give a tiny treat. Keep it up so he will see he does not get the treat till it is in your hand!! Baby steps for some dogs till they get it. Not much talking -- only use main words.... "bear" "good boy - bring it" Once he learns one toy...he will really pick up on the sound of other toys....because he knows and learned the game with the first toy!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I showed DH your videos of Cicero and now we think Scooter has brain damage! Kidding, we need help! What time does class start at your house? We think he needs boarding school with you, we'll supply treats and food for him and Cicero. DEAL???
(And wine for you!)


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

What a good video, we can not wait a year to have a new one


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Dale, that was so cute. Thanks so much for the treat!
Carole


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The video looked great! Both of You! 

We want more! We want more! I haven't thought about the trick for the tail!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Dale, I loved the video! Cicero is so smart and funny! I love to see his teeth! Hee hee! Awesome!

His thick coat is like Lincoln's - before we got Scout and it got shredded! Luscious!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, your Cicero is just too smart! Loved the video!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Dale, you and Cicero are such an inspiration!

Thanks for breaking down the "picking up your toys" trick into manageable pieces for us. The description you provided of how to teach that created an "ah ha" moment for me. I'm going to start working with Salsa's favorite toy (which she does know by name but doesn't always bring back to me).

I also loved the name you gave to the crawl, "be sneaky". How cute!!! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale, I started with Tucker today...all he does is stare at my "hidden" hand holding the treats, drooling. He totally doesn't make a connection that a toy is involved at all. But, this was just the first day...more days to come!

Sheri


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh, thanks again for that video...more more more!
Henry knows the name of many of his toys and brings them to me on command.
That bang was too cute. I gotta teach Henry more fun stuff.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I showed DH your videos of Cicero and now we think Scooter has brain damage! Kidding, we need help! What time does class start at your house? We think he needs boarding school with you, we'll supply treats and food for him and Cicero. DEAL???
> (And wine for you!)


ound:If you supplied wine for me there would be no training. ound: You can train !!!! Does he do a good "sit"? If not, start with that to get him to know "you" are the trainer. Keep Cheerios in your pocket or pills bottles in areas you are in so they are handy for a treat. No food, toy, water, etc until he does 'sit". The second he sits say "good boy" with happy normal voice. Get family to do the same. Push his rear down in the beginning if you have to -- but make him "sit" before he gets a treat...or anything else. He has to know YOU are a trainer.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Salsa's Mom said:


> Dale, you and Cicero are such an inspiration!
> 
> Thanks for breaking down the "picking up your toys" trick into manageable pieces for us. The description you provided of how to teach that created an "ah ha" moment for me. I'm going to start working with Salsa's favorite toy (which she does know by name but doesn't always bring back to me).
> 
> ...


Thank you - and I'm happy to know I inspired you. You know your baby and what he really likes...and will work for. Short sessions are best. Try to make all play...training!

Be sneaky...yep, try to think of a word you really think is cute, simple, short and easy to say. It's cute to have 3 rabbit toys -- one named rabbit..another floppy...another bunny.
See...this can be fun !!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Dale, I started with Tucker today...all he does is stare at my "hidden" hand holding the treats, drooling. He totally doesn't make a connection that a toy is involved at all. But, this was just the first day...more days to come!
> 
> Sheri


I hope I didn't send wrong info. No "hidden" hand, please. I will shake the treat bottle..take one out..hold it so Cicero knows sees it but to high for him to get -- toy in other hand. Toss toy short distance "bear...bring the bear" with empty hand held out waiting for it. Don't give up...keep trying.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

To all of you.....Thank you for your post. I'm happy if I have inspired some of you to work on training. It creates such a bond between you...makes you feel good to see your baby learning...makes you feel 'real' good to know you taught him. I want to learn more myself. I want to hear things you are teaching. I do think this can be fun for all of us. Yeaaaa...a support group for training!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale, the training I know and do is obedience training...sit, down, stand, stay, come, heel, stay close, leave it...but I've never tried something like this. I am a dedicated obedience believer in the bonding it makes between you and your dog. Nothing else can do that, I don't think. I'm really going to keep trying these "tricks", which I've never tried. In the obedience training I've seen and been taught, when using treats you don't let them see it in your hand, or they concentrate on that instead of the command. But, I'll try the trick training your method and see if that works better. 

Yeah, this should be fun!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Dale, the training I know and do is obedience training...sit, down, stand, stay, come, heel, stay close, leave it...but I've never tried something like this. I am a dedicated obedience believer in the bonding it makes between you and your dog. Nothing else can do that, I don't think. I'm really going to keep trying these "tricks", which I've never tried. In the obedience training I've seen and been taught, when using treats you don't let them see it in your hand, or they concentrate on that instead of the command. But, I'll try the trick training your method and see if that works better.
> 
> Yeah, this should be fun!


Sheri ~~ I'm not a pro trainer ~ I just know what works for me. If Cicero sees and knows I have a treat -- he knows he has to do 'something' for it and he tries to figure out what it is I want him to do -- so he can get his "cookie". I don't want to mislead anyone. You know your baby and I know if you just try the tricks you can teach them. He sounds smart to do the main commands -- so I know he will learn the fun ones!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*show teeth*

I've never seen that one before. He is such a good boy! How did you train that?

The one I cannot get Riki to do that some bigger dogs do is put the treat on his nose and then have him snap it up...Riki never liked Bang but Cicero does it so well!

You two are the best!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Amazing little guy! (and Mom's a great and patient trainer) Makes me want to work more with Riley. I've definately gotten lazy.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Okay so how about you just send him to me and I will send you Zoe and you can train her once she is trained we can swap. You have to keep posting videos so we can all get the want to to train our havs we could be a forum full of the smarts dogs of all.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Mizell26 said:


> Okay so how about you just send him to me and I will send you Zoe and you can train her once she is trained we can swap. You have to keep posting videos so we can all get the want to to train our havs we could be a forum full of the smarts dogs of all.


Yes, I think after all the holidays and we settle down to winter, we all need to work on training. We can show the world that Havs are the smartest breed on earth!! Now start thinking about the first trick you are going to teach!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Dale, I enjoy watching these, so I hope you don't wait a year. Next week will be good Yes, a training video or book written by you would be great, too. I am amazed by Cicero!
Gina


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, still no luck with the toy thing for us! Part of the problem is that he doesn't retrieve very often. Rarely. He does like to RLH with a squeaky toy in his mouth, but I can't figure out how to mold that into any training...When I try tossing his beloved squeakies he looks at me now, after three days of trying to get this to work, like "okay, I looked at it as you tossed it, mom, and you threw it so good, good for you, do I get a treat now that you threw it?"


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> I've never seen that one before. He is such a good boy! How did you train that?
> 
> The one I cannot get Riki to do that some bigger dogs do is put the treat on his nose and then have him snap it up...Riki never liked Bang but Cicero does it so well!
> 
> You two are the best!


My sister's golden retriever does the treat-on-the-nose and bang-bang perfectly. We taught Sophie bang-bang...and she was sort of getting it for awhile...but instead of laying on her side, she would lay on her back with all four paws up...too funny! Guess we will try again.

Our problem with Sophie is she gets waaaaay too excited when I get the treats out. She automatically starts performing all the tricks she knows before I ask her which one I want!:drum:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha, ha, Sophie! I know, Tucker just wants the treats too much to think about anything else.


----------

